# Anyone from massachusetts?



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 18, 2007)

I currently live in long island ny! but i am moving to mass this may-june to the woburn-willmington area..... i was wondering if there are any good agencies to work for?!?!?


----------



## fyrdog (Dec 18, 2007)

Where in Mass are moving to? UMASS worchester has a good system. Springfield is mostly privates - AMR and I think one other. Boston has 3rd service EMS. Most of the FDs run ambulances. The FD have a state wide test. You can apply at any town hall for the most part.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 18, 2007)

Nocturnatrix said:


> I currently live in long island ny! but i am moving to mass this may-june to the woburn-willmington area..... i was wondering if there are any good agencies to work for?!?!?



Come work for Cataldo. And put me down as having referred you so that they will give me a bonus. =D


----------



## KEVD18 (Dec 19, 2007)

heres the rough break down of how things work in mass

municipal departments: almost all are civil service and most require you to be als. theres testing procedures and waiting list. its a career more than a job type of thing. plus most have residency requirments

privates: as with anything there are good and bad. some only doon transports(dialysis, radiation, dr appts etc). this can be a somewhat borinf existance but is necessary to "earn ones chops" as they say

some are contracted providers for municipal 911, so your working for a private company, but doing town 911. thats not too bad a gig, but as usual theres a down side. you usually have to work your way up in the world. so you start your life on a transfer truck doing the renal round up until a 911 shift open up. this can take a while and you cant always judge it by what someone else tells you. the guy that gets on a dedicated 911 truck 6 months into working for a company probably knows somebody. of course you might get lucky and get to hr and find theres a shift open that for whatever reason nobody wants. 

as far as specific companies, throw a rock in any direction and you'll hit three private ambulance company garages. which one you pick depends on what your looking for in a job. best pay, best benefits, best trucks/gear, best work/contracts etc. you cant have everything though. one of the better paying companies in eastern ma does almost exclusively dialysis calls. want a lot of 911, well get ready for low wages and that oh so lovely corporate experience. great benefits = crappy base pay.


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 19, 2007)

fyrdog said:


> Where in Mass are moving to? UMASS worchester has a good system. Springfield is mostly privates - AMR and I think one other. Boston has 3rd service EMS. Most of the FDs run ambulances. The FD have a state wide test. You can apply at any town hall for the most part.



im planning on moving to woburn or wilmington


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 19, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> heres the rough break down of how things work in mass
> 
> municipal departments: almost all are civil service and most require you to be als. theres testing procedures and waiting list. its a career more than a job type of thing. plus most have residency requirments
> 
> ...



i plan on trying to get into a company who does mainly 911 but if i must ill work for a private transport co and vollie for a 911 dept until i can fins what im looking for! i might go for my emt-cc certification here in ny but if not i will try to get into a school for a medic program or just als.... theres so many options and my head is spinning!!!


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 19, 2007)

Emt /b/ said:


> Come work for Cataldo. And put me down as having referred you so that they will give me a bonus. =D



Where is that?


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 20, 2007)

Nocturnatrix said:


> Where is that?



They do 911 coverage in Revere, Malden, Winthrop, Somerville, Chelsea, Everett, Lynn, Peabody and Saugus. They also have bases in Boston and Stoneham. 

The BLS units do a lot of transports, but they are often pulled for 911 coverage. when the medics are on a call.


----------



## Jay114 (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome to EMTLife! 
  Armstrong Ambulance has a base in Wilmington, and does lots of work in Woburn as well. They are fairly large, starting pay for newbie Basic is around $13/hr. My friend has worked there about a month and he says its mostly good. He has had some troubles with the whole big corporation thing (not sure who his actual boss is; trouble getting schedule correct, etc) Google them to check out their website.


----------



## Nocturnatrix (Dec 20, 2007)

Jay114 said:


> Welcome to EMTLife!
> Armstrong Ambulance has a base in Wilmington, and does lots of work in Woburn as well. They are fairly large, starting pay for newbie Basic is around $13/hr. My friend has worked there about a month and he says its mostly good. He has had some troubles with the whole big corporation thing (not sure who his actual boss is; trouble getting schedule correct, etc) Google them to check out their website.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Jay114 (Dec 20, 2007)

My pleasure and good luck!


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Emt /b/ said:


> They do 911 coverage in Revere, Malden, Winthrop, Somerville, Chelsea, Everett, Lynn, Peabody and Saugus. They also have bases in Boston and Stoneham.
> 
> The BLS units do a lot of transports, but they are often pulled for 911 coverage. when the medics are on a call.





Sorry but i know for a fact that Catldo doesnt touch any 911 calls in Peabody or Salem. Thats all Northshore Ambulance Territory. 


If your looking for a company to work for down where you are moving try Lifeline they are a new company thats really grow very fast and they are sponserd by Zoll so the constantly get upgrgaded equipment.


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 21, 2007)

TraumaJunkie said:


> Sorry but i know for a fact that Catldo doesnt touch any 911 calls in Peabody or Salem. Thats all Northshore Ambulance Territory.
> 
> 
> If your looking for a company to work for down where you are moving try Lifeline they are a new company thats really grow very fast and they are sponserd by Zoll so the constantly get upgrgaded equipment.



Yeah, you are right about Peabody. They don't do 911 but they do have a base out of there. I never said anything about Salem though.


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Dec 25, 2007)

my bad. Do you work for Cataldo or Atlantic?


----------



## medicdan (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, MA EMT Checking in here. I am not currently working as an EMT, but spent my summer volunteering (and working) as an EMT in Western MA (the Berkshires). 
Off hand, does anyone know the services that cover Falmouth and Woods Hole, MA? Are they BLS or ALS? I am about to spend a month and a half there taking a class and want to know what to expect if I call 911... The Region 5 website doesn't say much... 

Thanks!
DES


----------



## Jon (Dec 25, 2007)

While we are on the subject of Mass... how are they for reciprocity from other states? I've got family in the Boston and Cape Ann areas, and have toyed with trying to spend some time in Mass.

Jon.


----------



## bstone (Dec 25, 2007)

They want money, more money and for you to take their tests.

I told them to forget it. Their Intermediate protocols are a slap in the face.


----------



## medicdan (Dec 25, 2007)

Jon said:


> While we are on the subject of Mass... how are they for reciprocity from other states? I've got family in the Boston and Cape Ann areas, and have toyed with trying to spend some time in Mass.
> 
> Jon.


From seeing friends go through it, it is a big pain, both in terms of proof of certification and in your wallet. Good Luck! 
You can find more info here:
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eohhs2t...cy_services_p_forms&csid=Eeohhs2#out_of_state


----------



## Emt /b/ (Dec 25, 2007)

TraumaJunkie said:


> my bad. Do you work for Cataldo or Atlantic?



Cataldo, hopefully moving to Atlantic eventually.


----------

